# Arranging your workspace



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*What would you incorporate in your 'perfect' coffee work area?*​
Filtered Water Supply617.14%3-phase electricity supply38.57%Knock box/drawer617.14%Cup Warmer / Display Case617.14%Tamper Stand / Display Case25.71%Stylish Barista Kit25.71%More than 1 grinder617.14%Cupping Notebook25.71%Roaster25.71%Other (please specify)00.00%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A well designed work area can make all the difference when preparing coffee.

If you work in cramped, poorly lit conditions your final product is likely to be of a lower standard than you could produce in a well lit space with plenty of room to move about in.

There are constraints within a normal kitchen that are not often found in a cafe setting.

Eg

Placement of electrical sockets

Water Supply (pipes for plumbing in etc)

Bench space taken up by the better half's other gadgets (Smoothie Makers, Bread Makers etc)

Do you feel your workspace is adequate and if not how would you like to layout your perfect work area for coffee?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Another cracking thread, and another thing that I can put my pennies worth in on.

Workspace is a huge issue in many coffee bars. The biggest issue being that when someone starts their first coffee bar, it is normally without any sort of experience. And they are hard to get right.

At our place, the sink to empty our jugs is on the other side of the workspace to the steam arm, we have very little room, with lots of staff on a a weekend especially. A lot of banged elbows, spilt drinks, and tense Chris.

Unfortunately the only way to really design a shop well, is to have experience, ask someone experienced, or do A LOT of research!

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are some interesting early trends emerging.

If you haven't yet voted please do so as this will make interesting reading and reference in the coming months.


----------



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

Okay so for the next 3 weeks or so I'm babysitting Chris' Gaggia









With a large sink close at hand the grinder goes to the right, tamping in the middle (right handed) and into the Gaggia - a nice quick flowing system.

Having set it up at home I've been quite fortunate with the space etc available.

But then that's an advantage of the home set up.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

How are you getting on with her ash? How about you write up a shortish review for Coffee Forums, a kind of beginners guide to the Gaggia Classic?

Chris


----------



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea to me Chris!

Though still (painfully) awaiting the arrival of the Monsoon I have had to run her on some local supermarket beans - it just didn't seem right having the gaggia remain dormant.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

eeech what happened to the Malabar? should have been in friday latest?

Supermarket beans.. my heart weeps for you!

Chris


----------



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

Desperate times Chris, desperate times&#8230;

No idea what happened to the Malabar, though apparently it hadn't arrived


----------

